# Kato and Bachman



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok forgive my ignorance but new to DCC. So I have a Kato power pack and a Bachman EZ DCC. How do I hook up the Bachman. Do I ahve to get a special feeder track and if I use teh Bachman do I need the Power Pack for the switches. Thanks for any help but pretty new to this.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

JNR1, sorry I can't help you too much with the hookup of you EZ command as I am not familiar with that system. There should be two wires that you need to hook to the track from the EZ Command and then you should be in business. 

I still use my old power pack to control all of my switches, I didn't change anything there. I am thinking that you might need to do the same thing in order to control your switches.

Sorry I wasn't much help


----------



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Your Message*

thanks i will us with kato power pack. Can you assist me in telling me how you hook up all of the switches to one power pack forgive my ignorance much appreciate your help


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JNR1, your question is very ambiguous and not clear. i can answer it in many ways and completley mislead you. can you explain what is it that you have and what you trying to do. bes psecific about your equipment, what switches, what turnouts, what command station, etc

you mentioned you new to DCC, so while you let people respond to your hopefully more specific question, examine http://www.dccwiki.com/Introduction_to_DCC and get up to speed on the subject


----------



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks I have a Kato poer pack and about 8 switches. I am unsure how to hook them all up to the power pack, Obvioulsy each electric switch has wires. So I guess I have eight sets of wires for the switches and an unsure how to get power to them so i can operate them all from a central location


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JNR1 said:


> Thanks I have a Kato poer pack and about 8 switches. I am unsure how to hook them all up to the power pack, Obvioulsy each electric switch has wires. So I guess I have eight sets of wires for the switches and an unsure how to get power to them so i can operate them all from a central location


switches/turnout tracks are made by different manufacturers. they can be manual or with electric switch machine. machines are also can be made by different manufacturers and can be either coil driven (single coil or double) or stall motor. so, what is it that you have?

you mentioned EZ Command, so do you want to control your switches via DCC and use stationary decoders for the remote machines? or via separate panel independent of DCC? 

you can take a look at my panel to get idea what can be done


----------



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

via a separate panel independent from DCC


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

so assuming atlas coil switches (since you decided to not specify otherwise) you can acomplish with the ugly atlas switch controller or a push button connected to power source (does not have to be specificaly RR powerpack, any 12V wall brick will do)

but for reliable operation coil switch driver device (AKA Capacitor discharge unit), is needed


----------



## JNR1 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks -somehow my message before got cut off sorry I was using -kato unitrack and switches so am i right that i need a dc converter


----------

